# X3 2.5i man-trans sounds like Jetson car



## bergert (Dec 20, 2020)

Greetings,

One rainy day my '05 X3 2.5i w/ manual transmission started making an aspirated sputtering sound in the 1st, 2nd, and sometimes 3rd gears between 1k and 3k rpm. It sounds like a much lower pitched car from the Jetson's cartoon.The sound is dependent on rpms but stays the same if the clutch is in our out. Also, this sound didn't happen on hot dry days. This may be a coincidence but I topped off my transfer case fluid the same day this sound started.
We put it on the lift and it only seems to be happening under load.
It sounds similar to this only a much lower whistling not as high pitched. 




Has anyone heard anything similar and/or have an idea of where to start?


----------

